# Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)



## Dakarangus (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ist dieses Backing für eine 5/6er Rolle zum forellenfischen gut?

oder ist das qualitativ nichts?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130617774644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



könnt ihr mit vielleicht direkt in einem sagen ob diese pitzenbauer ringe gut sind?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130519399093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## reticulatus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Hi,

als Backing beim Fliegenfischen benutze ich ganz normale Monofile von einem Markenhersteller, viele Bekannte von mit nutzen ebebnfalls kein solches Backing.

Fliegen, Streamer usw etc binde ich nicht direkt ans Vorfacch, sondern benutze diese Dinger.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mustad-Easy-Snap-Verbinder-Grose-3-klein-/260525168291?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&hash=item3ca88296a3

Zum Verbinden von Flugschnur und Vorfach verwende ich normale fertiggebundene Loops diverser Hersteller.
Im Bild rechts zu sehen.

Pitzenbauerringe benutze ich nicht, bei mir kommen fertiggebundene Loops  zum Einsatz, viel einfacher, praktischer und besser, meiner Meinung  nach.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Snap als Ersatz fürn Pitzenbauer Ring |kopfkrat

Und Mono Als Backing find ich jetzt auch nicht so Sinnvoll, die kringelt schnell und verliert an Tragkraft.


----------



## reticulatus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Snap als Ersatz fürn Pitzenbauer Ring |kopfkrat
> 
> Und Mono Als Backing find ich jetzt auch nicht so Sinnvoll, die kringelt schnell und verliert an Tragkraft.


Da habe ich mich verschrieben, kann mal passieren oder!
Als Verbinder benutze ich ausschließlich die fertigen Loops diverser Hersteller.

Bisher konnte dies bei meiner Mono, die ich als Backing auf meiner 5/6 Rute bzw Rolle benutze nichts Negatives feststellen, aber jeder wie er will/kann.
Damit stelle ich den Salmoniden in Bächen , Flüssen und Seen nach, allerdings hat mein Backing eine Tragkraft von 6-7Kilogramm.

Ansonsten kann er sich ja das verlinkte Backing kaufen, für Salmoniden im Bach oder See wäre es mir allerdings zu dick, bzw von der Tragkraft zu hoch.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Die Pitzenbauer Ringe werden benutzt um das Vorfach zu verlängern / die Spitze zu wechseln 

Geflochtene ist denk ich mal besser geeignet als Mono. Einige benutzen auch Maurerschnur.
Ob man allerdings ausgerechnet am Backing Sparen muss |kopfkrat


----------



## reticulatus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Hmm, ok, gehe erst seit etwa 5Jahren gelegentlich zum Fliegenfischen,zwar jedes Jahr mehr, da es unglaublich viel Laune bereitet, da lernt man eben nie aus.

Hat das dann keine Beeinträchtigung beim Fischen mit Trockenfliegen? 

Da ich fertige Vorfächer benutze, die verjüngt sind , also ohne Übergang, benötige ich die Pitzenbauer nicht und verbinde die Fliegenschnur mit dem Vorfach mit oben besagten Loops.


----------



## goeddoek (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*



reticulatus schrieb:


> ..... verbinde die Fliegenschnur mit dem Vorfach mit oben besagten Loops.



Das ist ja auch nicht verkehrt 

Vorfachringe (Pitzenbauerringe ) kommen ans Ende des Vorfachs um da eine Vorfachspitze anzuknoten. Die kleineren sind leicht genug um eine Trockenfliege nicht untergehen zu lassen.


----------



## reticulatus (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## joey96 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Ich fische immer Vorfach und Schnur Schlaufe in Schlaufe und knote die Fliegen direkt an....
Geht meiner Meinung nach am allerbesten.


----------



## Dakarangus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Können wir jetzt nochmal zurück zu meiner Frage kommen 
ich will die Pitzenbauer-Ringe zum verlängern des Vorfaches mit Floucarbon nehmen dafür brauche ich die damit sich das nicht ins Mono einschneidet.

-> Was ist von den Produkten aus den Links zu halten?


----------



## spin-paule (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Hallo zusammen,

bei jedem Fliegenwechsel verliere ich ein Stück von der Spitze des Vorfaches (Tip). Irgendwann ist das Vorfach zu kurz bzw. zu dick (wenn ich ein knotenlos verjüngtes Vorfach verwende). Eine neue Spitze mit nem doppelten Blutknoten anbinden ist möglich aber viel zu umständlich finde ich. Daher verwende ich immer einen Pitzenbauer-Ring und kann dadurch mein Tip ruckzuck austauschen ohne mein Vorfach zu kürzen.

Zum Backing:
Ich verwende zum Forellenfischen eine dünne Geflochtene... aber in der Regel spielt es keine Rolle, vor Allem am kleineren Bach, da ich dort selten die gesammte Länge der Flugschnur auswerfen muss und die Forelle, die ich bis zum Backing fluchten lassen muss, kommt eher selten vor...:g

Beim Hechtfischen allerdings (Lachsfischen war ich noch nicht) muss mit heftigerem Widerstand gerechnet werden und das Backing spielt dann eine wichtigere Rolle. Ein Qualitätsbacking empfiehlt sich hierfür schon eher. Die größte Schwachstelle dabei ist meiner leidigen Erfahrung nach jedoch der Knoten zwischen Flugschnur und Backing.

Zur Flugschnur: eine schwimmende WF/DT taugt meiner Meinung nach auch fürs Nassfliegenfischen, sofern man seinen Köder nicht tiefer als die Vorfachlänge anbieten will. Vorteil der schwimmenden Flugschnur: ich sehe das Ende der Flugschnur und kann einen Biss eher erkennen als wenn die Flugschnur mit dem Vorfach zusammen absinkt. 

Viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## Dakarangus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Genau wie von spin-paule beschrieben will ich die pitzenbauer ringe einsetzen.

und sind die aus dem ebay link ok oder soll ich besser nen anderen Hersteller nehmen???
normalerweise kosten die ja das doppelte wie da!


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Moin,


jetzt mal zu deiner Frage:

Das Backing scheint okay zu sein. Sind aber nur 50 Meter!

Die Ringe in dem Angebot sind eindeutig schlechte Qualität. Da kannst du die Lötstellen und Kanten schon auf dem Foto erkennen.

Die in meinen Augen besten Ringe bietet momentan Stroft an.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## spin-paule (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Hallo,

die Ringe scheinen mir auch von minderer Qualität. Wie von Kuddel Daddeldu super erkannt hat, sieht man die Lötstelle und damit ist es möglich, dass die Kante scharf ist. Bei einer 40er Schnur vielleicht nicht weiter tragisch. Beim 14er Vorfach ein unkalkulierbares Risiko.
Meine Pitzelbauerringe (4,5 kg und 9kg für Hecht) habe ich vom Fachgeschäft in Ellhofen und da war auf der Verpackung kein Hinweis auf den Hersteller, daher kann ich dir keinen konkreten Tipp zum Kauf geben.

Der Verschleiß ist allerdings sehr gering (da bei einem Hänger in der Regel das Vorfach reisst und der Ring an der stärkeren Schnur-Seite gerettet werden kann) und 10 Stück halten eine Ewigkeit... folglich empfehle ich bei den Ringen ein paar Euro mehr für Qualität auszugeben.

Viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Ok dann weiß ich bescheid, danke für eure umfangreichen Tipps!


----------



## perikles (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

servus,
was wirklich ein hammer backing ist, ist das hier
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fly-Line-...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item564691dcb9

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CLEAR-Bra...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item3a697fb732

man braucht keine knoten, einfach die schnur ins geflecht schieben, plastik schlauch und sekundenkleber fertig


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Moin,



perikles schrieb:


> servus,
> was wirklich ein hammer backing ist, ist das hier
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fly-Line-Backing-Micron-BRAIDED-TERYLENE-75m-Spool-Fly-Fishing-/370551151801?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item564691dcb9
> 
> ...


 
Was an dem Backing der Hammer ist, entzieht sich wirklich meinem Verständnis. Nur weil ich keinen Knoten machen muß, ziehe ich mir doch kein so dickes krakeliges Backing auf die Rolle._ So_ aufwändig und schwierig ist es ja nicht, das Backing mit der Fliegenschnur zu verbinden... #c

Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## perikles (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

servus,
ich finde dieses backingmaterial super, man kann sich selbst loops daraus machen, und es hat keinen memory effekt, die schnur saust angenehmer durch die finger, und man kann sehr gut fliegenkörper damit binden, ausserdem schneidet das backing nicht ein, geringe dehnung,
hast du es selbst schonmal gefischt?
gruss


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

bei ner 5/6er kombo mal ehrlich wie oft sieht man da sein backing im normalfall?

antonio


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Hi Perikles,



perikles schrieb:


> servus,
> ich finde dieses backingmaterial super, man kann sich selbst loops daraus machen, und es hat keinen memory effekt, die schnur saust angenehmer durch die finger, und man kann sehr gut fliegenkörper damit binden, ausserdem schneidet das backing nicht ein, geringe dehnung,
> *hast du es selbst schonmal gefischt?*
> gruss


 
Ich kenne das Zeug schon seit über 20 Jahren. Ich weiß auch, wie man daraus Loops macht. Das ist echt praktisch. Aber dann benutze ich es für Loops, nicht als Backing.

Backing hat eigentlich nie einen Memory-Effekt. Backing saust auch eigentlich nie durch die Finger, weil es die Nachschnur, nach der Fliegenschnur, bzw. Schußkopf + Runningline ist. (Kann das sein, dass du "_Backing_" mit "_Runningline_" verwechselst?) 

Backing ist die Reserve für die (bei uns) seltenen Fische, die so viel Schnur nehmen, dass die Fliegenschnur nicht ausreicht. Damit man im Zweifelsfall wirklich viel Reserve hat, muß die Schnur dünn sein und darf nicht einschneiden. Dafür gibt es Backing aus Dacron. 20 lbs Dacron Backing ist der übliche Standart, den die meisten hinter ihrer Fliegenschnur haben - relativ dünn, dehnungsarm, haltbar und verlegt sich gut auf der Spule. Braucht man sehr viel Backing, zum Beispiel beim Salzwasserfischen, kommt Gel Spun Backing, also Dyneema, zum Einsatz, weil es noch dünner (passt mehr auf die Rolle, schneidet besser durchs Wasser), absolut dehnungsfrei (man kann auch Druck auf einen Fisch machen, der über 100 Metere weg ist) und verrottungsfest ist und sich auch sauber auf der Spule verlegt ohne einzuschneiden. Ich benutze das auf allen Rollen, die ich im warmen Salzwasser einsetze.

Im Zweifelsfall will ich nie zu wenig Backing auf der Rolle haben und auch keine übergroße Rolle an meiner Rute fischen, deshalb kommt ein dickes Hohlgeflecht nie in Frage.

Mit der 5/6er Rute habe ich schon große Bachforellen, Regenbogenforellen, Barben, Graskarpfen und Karpfen weit ins Backing gehen gesehen. Gerade in der starken Strömung, wenn man schlecht hinterherwaten kann, passiert das schnell. Ich habe selbst einige Jahre in München gelebt und gefischt. Die mittlere Isar und der Abfanggraben beherbergen schon etliche Fische, die für lange Fluchten gut sind... :g

Beim Meerforellenfischen an der Ostseeküste habe ich das viel seltener.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## spin-paule (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> ...könnt ihr mit vielleicht direkt in einem sagen ob diese pitzenbauer ringe gut sind?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/130519399093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Servus zusammen,

da nicht allzuteuer, habe ich mir die von Dakarangus beschriebenen Ringe in der Bucht besorgt. Nur mal zum Vergleich. Das Ergebnis ist wie geahnt und ich habe versucht, den Unterschied fotografisch festzuhalten.

Hier der günstige Ring:

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/5250/schlecht.jpg

Er hat nicht nur eine scharfe Lötstelle sondern ist zudem rundherum vermackt und an allen vier Kanten nicht entgratet.



Hier zum Vergleich ein etwas teurerer Ring:

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/1658/gutoc.jpg

Der Querschnitt ist rund (nicht quadratisch wie bei der günstigen Ausführung) und rundherum glatt. Also viel weniger Risiko, dass die Schnur am Knoten verletzt und damit geschwächt wird.

Fazit:
Obwohl die Bilder nicht gerade superscharf sind, kann man den Unterschied leicht erkennen. Die vorgeschlagenen Ringe sind in meinen Augen ein _no go_#d. Vielleicht kann ich einen mal als Unterlegscheibe gebrauchen...


Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## perikles (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

servus kuddel
nein ich meinte schon das backing, ich bin leider nicht bei den isarfischern, sondern fische frei am tegernsee und ammersee, bin allerdings noch ein anfänger der sich komplett alles selbst erlernt,
petri

eine frage, wie heissen diese ringerl auf englisch, vielleicht gibts die dinger in england billiger


----------



## spin-paule (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Pitzenbauer Ringe auf Englisch:

"Mini Tippet Rings" oder einfach "Leader Rings"


----------



## perikles (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

merci, habe auch unter den begriff micro rings etwas gefunden, ein bekannter meinte, bei juwelieren und goldschmieden gäbe es günstige alternativen
die grösse bei trockenfliegen wäre dann 2 mm bis 3mm richtig?


----------



## Friedemann (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Hallo Perikles,
frag mal bei einem Juwelier nach "Panzerkettchen" 
aus Silber. Die Glieder dieser Ketten sind verlötet.
Das sind die Original-Pitzenbauer Ringe.
Für die "normale" Fischerei reichen die immer aus.
Solch ein Kettchen hat Ringe für viele Jahre.
Ich benutze diese Ringe seit über 20 Jahren und
hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Weder beim
fischen mit der Trockenen, der Nymphe selbst
leichtes streamern geht damit.
Gruß aus Hessen
Friedemann


----------



## perikles (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

merci^^ was noch übrig bleibt ist die grösse, 1,5mm -3mm für trockenfliegen


----------



## gofishing (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

Den Gang zum Juwelier kannte ich noch nicht. Danke für den Tip.:g

Ich habe diese hier mal gekauft, zugegeben ganz schön teuer, aber dafür Versandkostenfrei.

Ein Hobby das man mit der „Geiz ist geil“ Methode anfängt, wird keinen weit bringen.

Am meisten würde ich persönlich sparen, wenn ich meinen leergefahrenen T4 nicht mehr auf die Tankstelle fahre, der Kerl an der Kasse grinst immer, weil er von mir einen 3stelligen Betrag verlangt. 

Ich versuche immer die „Gut und günstig Methode“, ich splitte meine Investitionen.
Soviel wie möglich lokal kaufen, ich spare Porto und kann auch mal was in die Hand nehmen.
Leben und leben lassen. Bei mir können beide Seiten gut mit meinen Art Geld auszugeben leben.

Egal welches Hobby man sich gönnt, eines ist sicher, es kostet Geld.

Geiz ist geil, führt dazu das Händler irgendwann aufgeben.

Weil hier in Hamburg das zu viele betreiben, bin ich im Moment stinkesauer, weil ich meinen dichtesten Händler verloren habe. Geile Zeit als ich den Hund angeleint habe, mir eine Kippe in den Kopf gesteckt habe, mit Hund langsam Richtung Lilienstraße ging, ich wollte die bezahlte Zigarette ganz aufrauchen. Geiz ist geil, 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, der Hund mußte ja sowieso raus.

Die Angelabteilung in der Abverkaufphase, aber nicht um jeden Preis.
Verbreitet wir das aber von keinem, Geiz ist scheinbar so geil, das man andere nicht dran teilhaben läßt.

Danke an alle die dichtgehalten haben, ich war an mehreren Tagen dort.

Ich verrate das auch nur weil:

1. Ich habe kein Bargeld mehr
2. Mein EC-Karte eine Gänsehaut auf dem Magnetstreifen hat.

Gespart habe ich einiges.
In Zukunft muß ich mit dem Auto fahren oder Portokosten investieren, natürlich alles versichert,
weil Händler keine Lust auf den Spruch „Hier ist nichts angekommen“ haben.


Ps. Mit diesem Posting sollte keiner persönlich angegriffen werden, das würde ich anders schreiben.

Erreichen wollte ich eigentlich nur mal ein nachdenken anzuregen.
Vorschreiben lasse ich mir von anderen auch nichts.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Dakarangus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*



gofishing schrieb:


> Den Gang zum Juwelier kannte ich noch nicht. Danke für den Tip.:g
> 
> Ich habe diese hier mal gekauft, zugegeben ganz schön teuer, aber dafür Versandkostenfrei.



Die sind doch sehr günstig, 3€ mit Versand, taugen die denn was?
eine Aussage darüber habe ich in deinem langen Posting vermisst


----------



## gofishing (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Die sind doch sehr günstig, 3€ mit Versand, taugen die denn was?
> eine Aussage darüber habe ich in deinem langen Posting vermisst



ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Das war eigentlich Ironisch gemeint.
Würden die nix taugen, hätte ich die hier nicht erwähnt.
Ich glaube nicht das der Juwelier dir die Tragkraft sagen kann,
für den Bach bestimmt ausreichen, aber für die Küste taugen die bestimmt nicht

Hier vor Ort bezahle ich aber auch "nur" 1ner ganzen Euro mehr,
dafür steht auch REVERGE drauf. Besser sind die aber auch nicht.
Es gibt die Ringe in verschiedenen Durchmessern mit unterschiedlicher Tragkraft. Vor Ort hast Du eine bessere Auswahl. Gekauft habe ich mir dort eigentlich Fliegenboxen, die Ringe waren nur aus Zeitmangel dort mitbestellt.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## perikles (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Backing? (Link)*

servus gofishing,
ja mei, ich kaufe auch gesplittet ein, aber bei preisaufschlägen von 100% auf die selben produkte, finde ich, das einige händler und hersteller das hobby fliegenfischen eher als geldruckmaschine missbrauchen, und das mache ich ungern mit, ausserdem der unterschied zwischen sparsamkeit und geiz ist der, das der sparsame wenig ausgeben kann, und der geizhals eher derjenige ist, der kohle hat, aber nichts ausgeben will^^
petri aus münchen


----------

